# My Thread Disappeared



## TBT

*Explanation for disappearing thread*

The thread titled Reconciliation started by member B1 had disappeared,then reappeared the next day and then disappeared once again.Can we expect to see it back again? It has been a valuable thread for those choosing reconciliation,so if you could explain what happened it would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Bullwinkle

My thread, "Stop Dragging My heart Around", has inexplicably disappeared. I sent a note to the Administrators but have heard nothing back. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Bullwinkle


----------



## manticore

recently something similar happened with the "reconcilation..." thread of B1, it dissapered one night and the next morning it was there again, my guess is that sometimes they made a Kind maintenance (specially with big threads as yours) and they don't warn the users about it

you already notified the issue so probably your thread will appear in short time


----------



## Bullwinkle

Thanks, Manticore, I will look for it....


----------



## TBT

Manticore,the Reconciliation thread disappeared again the next day.I've put in a request for info on this forum as well.


----------



## Amplexor

I have posted this in the Mod Forum along with B1's. No news yet but there is no trace of them when I last checked.


----------



## TBT

Thanks Amplexor.


----------



## manticore

TBT said:


> Manticore,the Reconciliation thread disappeared again the next day.I've put in a request for info on this forum as well.


did't know about it, well at least Aplexor reported it already, TY man


----------



## Awakening2012

I hope the forum moderators can restore BW's thread. His saga and the advice given and exchanged is unique and instructive for many in similar situations.


----------



## Bullwinkle

Thanks for this, A12, but I've not heard a peep from anybody at TAM despite repeated queries, am about to throw in the towel. 

BW.


----------



## Amplexor

The mods have no control on this. The missing threads are gone without a trace. TAM ownership will have to take it from here. I've posted the missing threads information in the Mods' forum. Sorry.


----------



## Awakening2012

Amplexor said:


> The mods have no control on this. The missing threads are gone without a trace. TAM ownership will have to take it from here. I've posted the missing threads information in the Mods' forum. Sorry.


Hi Amplexor - 

Thanks for the update, but do you know why this has happened and whether it has ever happened before?

It just seems so random and careless, it makes no sense.

Thanks for trying! I am still hoping the missing threads can be restored.

Cheers, - A12


----------



## Amplexor

I've never seen a random drop of threads before.

Ia m assuming we have not heard back from ownership because they are trying to determine what happened.


----------



## manticore

I don't want to add gas to the fire, but I have to admit that two of the more popular threads currently running in TAM just randomly disappearing sounds kind of illogic, I don't have a theory of why someone would want to take them down, but is just weird.


----------



## Bullwinkle

What I don't get is the total lack of response to queries. If you say a bad word in the heat of an emotional moment, you're BANNED to the Gulag for days. 

Oh, well, certainly not worth losing sleep over.


----------



## Administrator

Hey All, 

Looks like there may be an issue with the database, it may not be syncing correctly. 

The threads that were missing, are you posts missing when you search your posts as well? 

HB


----------



## EI

Yungster said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Looks like there may be an issue with the database, it may not be syncing correctly.
> 
> The threads that were missing, are you posts missing when you search your posts as well?
> 
> HB


Yes, the posts are missing. My post count, likes given, and likes received count remains the same, but the actual posts from the Reconciliation thread are nowhere to be found. My husband, B1, is the OP of the Reconciliation thread. But, if you look at his profile, under threads that he has started, the Reconciliation thread is no longer listed.


----------



## ConanHub

I hope everyone powers through this. Even if an incredible resource has been lost(I hope they get it back) many posters here have valuable insight and experiences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## B1

Yungster said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Looks like there may be an issue with the database, it may not be syncing correctly.
> 
> The threads that were missing, are you posts missing when you search your posts as well?
> 
> HB


Ok, the thread is gone. Can you not just get the thread back with a restore. I simply don't understand. If it's really a DB problem then I'm certain you have backups....you do backup tam, right?

I guess, perhaps, the r thread wasn't much to you all but something tells me it was, we are not getting responses from anyone other than your response here. Our Pm's are being completely ignored. If it were corruption then I think you all would tell us so, right?


----------



## Bullwinkle

I've not been able to find anything, no posts, nothing.


BW


----------



## Administrator

EI said:


> Yes, the posts are missing. My post count, likes given, and likes received count remains the same, but the actual posts from the Reconciliation thread are nowhere to be found. My husband, B1, is the OP of the Reconciliation thread. But, if you look at his profile, under threads that he has started, the Reconciliation thread is no longer listed.


Hi there, please check it out now as the tech made sure the database tables are synced and not missing any data. Please let me know. 

Sorry for any inconvenience.

Regards,
CG - Community Support


----------



## Awakening2012

Hi Yungster - 

Thank you for the update and for trying to restore the missing content, but BW's epic thread ("Stop Dragging My Heart Around") is still missing as of 2pm EST today....

Best Regards,- A12


----------



## EI

Yungster said:


> Hi there, please check it out now as the tech made sure the database tables are synced and not missing any data. Please let me know.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> Regards,
> CG - Community Support


Nothing has changed. The Reconciliation thread is still missing, the posts are nowhere to be found.


----------



## TBT

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

Will there be a resolution to this? The same thread was appearing and disappearing at different intervals yesterday.It is still currently not available.


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

Speculation is that whatever the issue is/was, it is server-side.

As mods, we have no control over that. In many cases we can track down content that has been removed, but have been unable to find several threads; including the one mentioned.


----------



## TBT

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

Thanks for the reply Deejo and I'm aware that the mods have no control over this issue.This being the Technical Difficulties forum I thought I might prompt a reply from someone in the know on the technical side.

I just now saw that a long time member is leaving and he cited the fact that his thread having disappeared again played into the decision.It is what it is I guess.

Anyway,thanks again for your time.


----------



## Administrator

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

Is this the thread you are referring to? http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/52974-reconciliation.html

Can you please report back here when it disappear so we can further investigate. As of right now I can see it active.

Regards,

MD


----------



## Deejo

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

That is indeed the one Yungster


----------



## Pam

I see that possibly one (Reconciliation) has reappeared? But the Stop Dragging My Heart Around is still MIA, do we simply give up on that one?

ETA: It's back. Thank you so much for finding it.


----------



## Administrator

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

Do you guys recall when the thread went missing as well. It appears to be back up and in order now. I see new posts in there today and it is there in the thread list. 

~ dm, community support


----------



## TBT

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

Thanks for your efforts Yungster.Though the thread was back up for a few days,unfortunately it is gone again.


----------



## Pam

Annnd.... it's gone again


----------



## Bullwinkle

Thanks for checking, Pam. 


BW


----------



## TBT

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

Any more info on this Yungster? Posters had started re-establishing contact and it hasn't returned as of yet.

Thanks


----------



## Administrator

*Re: Explanation for disappearing thread*

When it comes back can you post the link. I can not track it if I can not see it. And all the back ups are in sync. 

HB


----------



## Administrator

Merged the 2 threads on this topic, so we can keep the facts straight. 

I need a url, so if someone can get me one, that would be good. 

HB


----------



## syhoybenden

:scratchhead:

trying to see how this works


----------



## Pam

This url leads to the message that the thread doesn't exist, for me. I don't know what it will do for anybody else.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-.../67384-stop-dragging-my-heart-around-351.html


ETA: I should have specified that my url was a bookmarked url to the "stop dragging my heart around" thread.. i think I'll have to assume that it is probably useless to keep trying.


----------



## TBT

This was posted by a member who used it to find a large portion of the thread on the Wayback Machine.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/52974-reconciliation-101.html 

Don't know if this helps as you also posted the link yourself Yungster on post #27 in this thread.


----------



## EI

Soooooooooo, is there any hope that we are ever going to see the Reconciliation thread, again???


----------



## manticore

I want to believe that they are working in the problem and not just ignoring it, is unnaceptable to be a commited user in a fórum where in any moment your thread can dissapear and you just have to accept it and begin a new one (with the risk that it may also dissapear)


----------



## Administrator

EI said:


> Soooooooooo, is there any hope that we are ever going to see the Reconciliation thread, again???


Hi everyone, we are still trying to troubleshoot this issue and locate the thread as the database tables on the server seems to be synced and working okay. Definitely a strange issue so please bare with us and I'm sorry for any inconvenience.

Regards,
CG - Community Support


----------



## Pam

This one has disappeared again. If the powers that be want it gone, then a private message will shut me up. I don't have a dog in the fight, I just thought Bullwinkle was getting some much needed advice from the friends he had formed on TAM. I think all these young people need as many friends as they can find.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-.../67384-stop-dragging-my-heart-around-360.html


----------



## TBT

Pam said:


> This one has disappeared again. If the powers that be want it gone, then a private message will shut me up. I don't have a dog in the fight, I just thought Bullwinkle was getting some much needed advice from the friends he had formed on TAM. I think all these young people need as many friends as they can find.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-.../67384-stop-dragging-my-heart-around-360.html


The Reconciliation thread started by B1 comes and goes at the same time as Bullwinkle's thread.They must be somehow joined at the hip.Why,just these two threads? It's unfortunate.Two very supportive and welcoming threads.


----------



## Administrator

Hey All, 

We are still working on this, please keep providing information 

HB


----------

